# Shivers: nervous or....?



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

A pigeon recently adopted me. He has a very healthy appetite, good looking poop(solid, roundish),has been preening himself quite a bit, and can fly from one corner of my room to another to the floor to eat all the seeds he splashed out of his food dish despite a droopy wing that I suspect may be injured(He doesn't show any signs of discomfort/limited movement, perhaps it already healed)

First off: He'll be seeing a vet on monday, I'm just really curious/concerned and wonder if this is a sign that I should do something asap.

I've noticed that he has short 'shiver' spells. They don't last long, and isn't too violent, he'll just tremble/buzz a bit now and then. This is more apparent when he perches on my shoulder.

Any thoughts would be appreciated, thank you in advance


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a normal pigeon "thing" mine shiver from excitment, or can be nerves too, but not in a bad way, at least that is what I have seen mine do.


----------



## DanceBiscuit (Jun 12, 2010)

Phew, that's a relief. I was so confused. I was afraid he was stressed/gonna drop dead in minutes...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

if they are new pigeons to your loft the shivers usually are a normal thing.. if it continues beyond that it could be something more... as long as they are eating and drinking and pooping normal you shouldnt worry so much its when they stop eating and drinking and pooping abnormally thats why you need to start to worry


----------

